

Stones Thrown at Giants Just Bounce Off - cmm324
http://blog.itrealm.net/2008/08/stones-thrown-at-giants-just-bounce-off.html

======
bullseye
Many people wanted Cuil to succeed, and there was obviously alot of interest
in it when it launched. It could have gained traction quickly. Cuil's launch
wasn't problematic because Google, Yahoo, MSN, etc... are too big. They
struggled because their product sucked.

